# What lies beneath the surface?



## LondonDragon (15 Feb 2015)

Argentina


Papua New Guinea


Shark Park in South Africa


France


Danko Island, Antarctica


Jellyfish Lake in Palau


Mediterranean Sea, France


*Laguna de los Burros in Mexico*


Eilat, Israel


Nuweiba, Egypt


Mare, New Caledonia


Zanzibar, Tanzania




Crystal River, Florida


Raja Ampat, Indonesia


Fiji


Smalblaar River, South Africa


Magdalen Islands, Canada




Andaman Islands, India


Bora Bora


The Everglades in Florida


Green Lake in Austria


Pig Beach in the Bahamas


Blue Grotto in Capri, Italy


Palawan Island, Philippines


Spain


Brazil


Switzerland


Flores Sea, Indonesia


Caribbean Sea, Mexico


Cuba


Iceland


Sipadan Island, Malaysia


----------



## Andy D (15 Feb 2015)

Superb!


----------



## ajm83 (15 Feb 2015)

Stunning pics, and very interesting! But why didn't you include the United Kingdom?


----------



## Jan Larsen (15 Feb 2015)

ajm83 said:


> Stunning pics, and very interesting! But why didn't you include the United Kingdom?



The glass on my lolmeter just cracked


----------



## kirk (16 Feb 2015)

They're great photos, my favorite is the guy hanging onto that fishes snorkel


----------



## PARAGUAY (16 Feb 2015)

Camera out of the box ,brilliant


----------



## Vazkez (17 Feb 2015)

Stunning mate


----------



## karla (27 Mar 2015)

kirk said:


> They're great photos, my favorite is the guy hanging onto that fishes snorkel


You made me wet myself a little with this comment.


----------



## Mortis (28 Mar 2015)

Beautiful pictures and perspective. Thanks for sharing !

I went to the Andamans for a holiday last year. Really beautiful beaches and awesome clear water. The reefs were very badly damaged during the major Tsunami that happened a few years ago but I could imagine how breathtaking it would have been before that. It will take a few decades to recover at the very least, lets hope global warming doesnt prevent that though.

The coolest thing though was the trees. HUGE trees covering all the islands. There were 40-50 foot tall Pine trees growing on some of the beaches and along the shore line, imagine that ! and in an equatorial climate too.

Ill post a few pics when I can


----------

